# Medieval Fantasy conquest/RP. Intrest check



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

this is an intresy check for an rp that me and my freind will be working on.

It will consist of two threads.

The first, the more rp one, will follow a king's quest with his honour gaurd to make it across the kingdom to the resting place of the sword that his father used to unite the tribes before he died and the tribes rebelled once more.

The second will be a conquest kind of rp. It will show the various warring tribes that make up the country. You can make armies, go to war and make alliances. This will tie in with the first as 1, same kingdom and 2, the king may pass through your tribes land and you can interact with him and attack him or aid him.

So what does everyone think. Good? bad? And a side note, i am not copying AOI, there is allowed to be more than one conquest thread on heresy.

It will not be finished for a good while yet i just need the check it will be worth the effort.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Looks interesting. As long as there was sufficient information for the second thread I might join k:


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

ye we'll have more info but we don't want to go through with it if no one will join


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm interested in how you're going to do this, so consider me a supporter of this RP idea.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks interesting, but how many RP's are you running at the moment Romero's Own? I saw about four/five on the main page - surely it would be best to wait until you finish one before doing this one? And considering you're active in quite a lot of Roleplays already as a non-GM, how much free time do you have? 

I'm interested in this idea though, reminds me of Total War Medieval 2.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

like he said we won't be doing this for quite a wile as 1.we both have to much stuff going on and 2. we need to come up with a lot of stuff


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

As son of azurman said it will be a while before this starts. And i know how many rp's i am involved in, gm or otherwise but to be honest i have nothing to do.

and i am afraid i have never played Total War Medieval 2, Rome total war is the one for me. 

oh, and thanks to karak for his vote


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

ye total war i never heard of till today,
i used to play AoE


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

The first one shouldn't fail with a proper storyline behind it. It's regular RP material, and so will likely go well.

The second could go either way. You'll need some kind of system to work conflicts out, and the boardgame Risk springs to mind as a way to represent it. It will either be the thread of the century or a massive balls-up. 

The problem that I could see occuring is tying them together. If thread 1 goes balls-up (I doubt it will), it shouldn't massively affect thread 2. Conversely, if thread 2 goes south, thread 1 will be hit very hard. 

Oh, and if I'm not being over-eager or jumping the gun, may I reserve myself a place in both when (if?) they come up? Preferably a mage in 1, not sure about 2. But 1 is my preference.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

well for reserving its not that good as someone else might have a better idea and it will deny them a place,we haven't decided how many places there are and stuff so you'll have to wait and see.
we also haven't decided if theres magic in it but so far were against it as we want it to be similar to earth in a sense that theres the same creatures and the same resources but well have different architecture and weapons and armour styles,you'll have to keep your hopes up i guess


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i agree with SOA. The idea is very much in development and a lot of ideas need to be considered and expanded upon. We will keep you all posted an will bring up the thread as soon as we are able. Thanks for the support so far. I think the idea is now definatly going ahead.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Wait, for the second thread, does each player control a certain faction at all times?


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I wanna know how this works, it sounds really good so far though.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

well the idea we have at the moment is that you will control an individual tribe. From there you can gather recources, make armies and wage war, etc.

And HOGGLORD, as i said, the idea is still developing and how the conflict works is what we feel we should consentrate on now so we will keep you posted with developments.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

recently weve worked on the unit types,building types and points system but we still need to work on battles etc


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

I really like the sound of this  I'd probably write something up for the conquest RP thread although for some reason I'm not really up for a new traditional Rp....I blame Karak and AoI for this. :ireful2: But go for it, I don't know if this idea has ever been used before, but as long as you get the numbers, rules/gameplay for the conquest and the storyline set then it could really go somewhere! :drinks:


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok, time for an update on this. After a few weeks work i have hammered the ideas into a conquest RP. The traditional RP still needs some work and i will have to make sure SOA agrees with it as we haven't seen each other or talked for a while. You will see the opening conquest recruitment on the RP page. I know it is long but just work at it. I gave so many options because a) I want this to be different from SOA's and Karak's and b) It makes each nation different.

Enjoy


----------

